# Cute hedgehog cartoon!



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

http://imgur.com/L5pXZh3

Not sure if anyone on here browses the website imgur.com, but this was one of their top photos of the day and I thought it was really cute!


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

Awww so cute~ I must have missed the image while browsing today. XD


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Aww really cute my friend sent me the same image on Facebook because he knows about my obsession with hedgehogs


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I have that as a background for my ipod.


----------

